# Team #13 - LUCKY #13



## skylarhagler

Checking in. Ready for season to start. Only 2 more months...


----------



## callaway71

Lucky 13. Lol Checking in from TN. Hunt both KY and TN, private and public.


----------



## farmer rick

Checking in from Wis.


----------



## Thestudent

Checking in from central IL. 2 more long months here to


----------



## deerbum

Fellow deer killer checking in from Wisconsin.


----------



## Camp

Camp checking in, have bow will travel


----------



## bigelk76

Checking in from Western Oklahoma


----------



## callaway71

I sent PMs to the other members. Hopefully, everyone will check in before the deadline.


----------



## BowFlyGSP

Hey everyone. I’m here. Thanks for the reminder callaway71!


----------



## BowFlyGSP

Officially checking in from eastern Iowa. 
I’ll be heading to Wyoming in a few weeks to chase elk. Then just a short wait after that til it’s time to climb back into a treestand.


----------



## Mathias

Checking in from Pa. Not sure if I’m hunting Tennessee this year or not.


----------



## callaway71

Mathias said:


> Checking in from Pa. Not sure if I’m hunting Tennessee this year or not.


What part of TN do you hunt?


----------



## BGM51

Checking in from SE Pa. Will only be hunting pa this year. For the first time in 14 years I did not draw a Kansas tag. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BGM51

My name is Bruce
71 years young
Retired 11 yrs now
Married 51yrs
3 sons
3 grandsons and one granddaughter 

Live in SE Pa but will be hunting in NC Pa. Will be hunting some land that we own as well as some land we lease.

Do to some family matters I will most likely not hit the woods until Nov. But then again that probably the best time to be out.

One of my target bucks.






Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## callaway71

BGM51 said:


> Checking in from SE Pa. Will only be hunting pa this year. For the first time in 14 years I did not draw a Kansas tag.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Good to see you again. I see your still rocking our old team logo.


----------



## callaway71

BowFlyGSP said:


> Officially checking in from eastern Iowa.
> I’ll be heading to Wyoming in a few weeks to chase elk. Then just a short wait after that til it’s time to climb back into a treestand.


Good luck with the elk!


----------



## callaway71

BGM51 said:


> My name is Bruce
> 71 years young
> Retired 11 yrs now
> Married 51yrs
> 3 sons
> 3 grandsons and one granddaughter
> 
> Live in SE Pa but will be hunting in NC Pa. Will be hunting some land that we own as well as some land we lease.
> 
> Do to some family matters I will most likely not hit the woods until Nov. But then again that probably the best time to be out.
> 
> One of my target bucks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Awesome buck! Hope you kill him.


----------



## BGM51

callaway71 said:


> Good to see you again. I see your still rocking our old team logo.


Always liked that logo. Glad to be back on a team with you. Fun times ahead.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BGM51

BowFlyGSP said:


> Officially checking in from eastern Iowa.
> I’ll be heading to Wyoming in a few weeks to chase elk. Then just a short wait after that til it’s time to climb back into a treestand.


Good luck on them all. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

callaway71 said:


> What part of TN do you hunt?


Middle Tn, Cannon County.
I’ll miss hunting Ks thru Bruce this season.
Got this hit list 11pt this morning 😣


----------



## jagen

Checking in from northern Minnesota. Thanks Callaway for the heads up! I like what Bruce did, so I'll do the same.

My name is Matt, 33. Married 2 years and we now have a 6 week old daughter.
I hunt predominantly public land in NW Minnesota plus some private land in West Central Minnesota. The season here opens on September 17th. I still need to do some more practicing and test out some new broadheads I picked up for this year, but I'm getting excited for the hunting seasons to open. I'm also an avid waterfowl hunter and looking forward to that season as well.


----------



## skylarhagler

Guess I'll give some more details too. 

My name is Skylar, 32, married 10 years, son and a daughter. I'll be hunting some land my parents own and maybe some public land near them in East Texas.


----------



## callaway71

Mathias said:


> Middle Tn, Cannon County.
> I’ll miss hunting Ks thru Bruce this season.
> Got this hit list 11pt this morning 😣
> View attachment 7673540


Good deal. Can be some good hunting down there.


----------



## callaway71

I’m Michael, 40 yrs old. Married for 15 and live in TN with wife and two kids. My season begins Sept 3. I’ve played in this contest for quite some time. I’m usually good for a buck and doe but will contribute two does at the very least.

I hope everyone participates and interacts. Even if you don’t kill, the interactions make the contest fun. I usually do some live from the tree updates too.

I encourage each of you to kill does if your tag allows. 100 pts from everyone will make us competitive.


----------



## Thestudent

Hey all I'm Nate, 41 years old, married for so long I quit keeping track, and I have 2 daughters 10 and 3. My family has a couple of farms a little over an hour away and I have a small patch a local farmer let's me sit on. My main area I share with my brother has a couple of decent bucks this summer and it's always good for a couple of doe's.


----------



## Mathias

A bit more info: my name is Matt we live in sePA amd have a second home upstate in the _Endless Mountains _region. I manage the property up there for wildlife, although this year is exceptionally dry and no new food plot work yet accomplished. 
Our one daughter and S-I-L have a home on a 200ac farm in middle Tennessee. They’re loaded with deer and turkey, and quite a few ‘yotes as well.
Season in home area opens mid-September, I rarely hunt that early.


----------



## Hidden Danger

Just wanted to let you guys know that 0nepin is accounted for. He's currently serving a temporary ban and will check in as soon as possible. I've already spoken with 12 Ringer and he's cleared it. He's a contest veteran and usually accounts for 200+ points. Good luck guys.


----------



## Camp

how about a team name


----------



## BGM51

I'm good with any name. But the obvious might be [ Lucky 13 ]

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## deerbum

I'm Jeff 52, married 15 years with a 14 year old girl and 12 year old boy. Will likely hunt the Colorado elk archery opener if my injured foot agrees to it. As far as deer hunting I wont be out much until the rut kicks in around Halloween. I have 2 buck tags this season in Wisconsin after carrying over a cwd positive kill reissue permit from last year.
Looking forward to another great season of taking my boy hunting and sharing hunts with this team.


----------



## BGM51

deerbum said:


> I'm Jeff 52, married 15 years with a 14 year old girl and 12 year old boy. Will likely hunt the Colorado elk archery opener if my injured foot agrees to it. As far as deer hunting I wont be out much until the rut kicks in around Halloween. I have 2 buck tags this season in Wisconsin after carrying over a cwd positive kill reissue permit from last year.
> Looking forward to another great season of taking my boy hunting and sharing hunts with this team.


Hope your foot heals real soon. Good luck on those elk. I've hunted elk twice. Was fortunate to see some elk. Had one 5x5 in bow range but no clear shot. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## farmer rick

Lucky 13 sounds good to me. 

I'm Rick and will be hunting my farm in Wis. 69 and will be married 45 years this Sept. Five kids, eleven grandkids. Been in this contest around 10 years always put up 100 or more points.

Looks like we have a solid team.


----------



## jagen

Lucky 13 sounds good to me for a team name.


----------



## Mathias

Went out at first light and glassed a couple big fields close by. Saw an absolute stud with a small group of does/fawns, made my morning!
As far as name goes, I’m good with anything.


----------



## Camp

Lucky 13# works for me


----------



## skylarhagler

Sounds good to me too


----------



## Thestudent

I'm good with lucky 13


----------



## deerbum

I'm not a big shooter but will be brushing up for the Vortex Open this Saturday at my former club. Great event and some nice raffle items.
The area I've been hunting the past 5 years is public with very low pressure- as far as I know my wife and I are the only ones bow hunting the 120 acre piece. Strange spot, have never seen a fawn back there, and only see does when they are being chased for the most part. Plenty of bucks though, most sits I have a shot opportunity at one, occasionally several.


----------



## deerbum

BGM51 said:


> Hope your foot heals real soon. Good luck on those elk. I've hunted elk twice. Was fortunate to see some elk. Had one 5x5 in bow range but no clear shot.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Thanks Bruce, I'm just past 6 weeks from injury and am near 90%. Set a few stands at my friends place last week so I'm midwest capable but borderline on climbing mountains.
I've enjoyed following along on the hunts with your son each fall. Wishing you best of luck at home this year and hope you get a shot at that bruiser.


----------



## goltzn

Checking in from CA, but hunt private and public land in WI where I grew up. So far a couple would like to see on stand including this one.


----------



## deerbum

Good luck this fall goltzn. Looks like a great buck! Went out and did some practice shooting tonight, nice weather, have hunted opener when it was hotter than it is today.


----------



## callaway71

Not getting a lot of pics on salt this year. I have a bunch of beans around so I’m hoping bigger bucks will show by opener. I’ll start shooting soon. Haven’t really been motivated yet with this heat and rain.


----------



## Mathias




----------



## callaway71

My season begins Sept 3. Anyone able to get out before me?


----------



## deerbum

I'll be out on the September 17th opener to see if my son can arrow one.


----------



## Thestudent

Unfortunately October 1st here


----------



## BGM51

To to some family issues I will not be able to get out until the 2nd week of November. But here that will be just about the peak of the rut. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## deerbum

Did a little bass fishing on the river after dinner. Caught a half dozen smallmouth, one big whitebass, and a channel cat on a spoon- first time I've seen that.


----------



## deerbum

Looked at our team members total from last season, twelve participated and had 22 deer for 1588 points. We should be competitive.


----------



## deerbum

Here's the best deer I've taken. No history just right place right time. He showed up 5 minutes after getting into the stand.








My favorite hunt, was over 15 minutes after sitting down around 8am


----------



## skylarhagler

callaway71 said:


> My season begins Sept 3. Anyone able to get out before me?


October 2 for me.


----------



## callaway71

deerbum said:


> Here's the best deer I've taken. No history just right place right time. He showed up 5 minutes after getting into the stand.
> View attachment 7676377
> 
> My favorite hunt, was over 15 minutes after sitting down around 8am
> View attachment 7676386


Great buck! My best bow buck scored 157” and was in full velvet.


----------



## goltzn

I also hope this one also shows up by end of October (month in on back order so not too optimistic). This will be my first time trying a decoy so open to any tips and suggestions.


----------



## farmer rick

Goltzn hope your decoy shows up. They work great. My only tip is wash it good and try to get it scent free as possible. I just use mine at field edges, most bucks when they see another buck they want to check him out.


----------



## deerbum

Got my elk, fun shoot. My wife won an onx elite membership in the raffle I shouldn't get lost in Colorado.


----------



## deerbum

Looks like the only one who hasn't checked in is followthrough, he posted a few kills last season so I'm not concerned.


----------



## callaway71

deerbum said:


> Looks like the only one who hasn't checked in is followthrough, he posted a few kills last season so I'm not concerned.


I don’t recall Txcookie checking in. I’ve been on his team before. Not sure where he’s at. Tomorrow is deadline to check in.


----------



## Thestudent

we have some real nice bucks this summer!!!!!


----------



## callaway71

Thestudent said:


> View attachment 7678462
> View attachment 7678477
> 
> 
> View attachment 7678459
> 
> 
> View attachment 7678457
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 7678393
> 
> 
> we have some real nice bucks this summer!!!!!


I say so. Lol Hopefully, one has a meeting with your arrow in the near future.


----------



## BGM51

Just got back from a week at our camp. Lot of work done. Got 5 food plots seeded and sprayed. Now just praying for rain. 

Also got 2 ground blinds, 2 platform stands, 2 loc on stands and 18 ladder stands checked out and ready to go.

It's a lot of work but I really enjoy all the prep work. Especially since I retired. 

Now just need to get the final 14 stands checked out next time I get up to camp.






























Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BGM51

Had this guy checking out one of the food plots this morning.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## callaway71

BGM51 said:


> Just got back from a week at our camp. Lot of work done. Got 5 food plots seeded and sprayed. Now just praying for rain.
> 
> Also got 2 ground blinds, 2 platform stands, 2 loc on stands and 18 ladder stands checked out and ready to go.
> 
> It's a lot of work but I really enjoy all the prep work. Especially since I retired.
> 
> Now just need to get the final 14 stands checked out next time I get up to camp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


That’s awesome and looks good. Just curious, how many acres do you hunt to have that many stand sites?


----------



## BGM51

We own 165 acres. Lease 585 acres of paper company land. The lease land is about 15 miles from our camp.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## callaway71

Looks like we have two guys that haven’t checked in. Has anyone sent a pm to 12Ringer? If not, I’ll send one by the deadline tomorrow.


----------



## Thestudent

I have not


----------



## txcookie

Am I to late


----------



## txcookie

I think I'm good so 

Oklohoma hunting public land. I shoot pretty much everything sp getting 100 points is gonna happen. I'm mil and get lots of time off. I don't rifle hunt here so it's arrows or nothing. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## callaway71

txcookie said:


> I think I'm good so
> 
> Oklohoma hunting public land. I shoot pretty much everything sp getting 100 points is gonna happen. I'm mil and get lots of time off. I don't rifle hunt here so it's arrows or nothing.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Welcome. Glad you made it.


----------



## farmer rick

Michael I didn't send pm either. One needs to be sent, guys sign up and disappear every year. Looks like its just followthrough now.


----------



## jpinkerton

Got a message from @12-Ringer  saying I have been added to Lucky 13! If that is the case, I am excited to join in on the deer contest for 2022-23 as this will be my first time participating.

Name is Joe and I am retiring from the Air Force this December. I just relocated to Alabama from Delaware and will have quite the mixed bag of hunting this season.

The plan thus far is:
1. Archery hunt Martha's Vineyard in November
2. Archery hunt Central PA in October (tentative)
3. Archery and gun hunt Illinois
4. Archery and gun hunt Alabama

Don't worry, I know only my archery harvests go towards the contest! Good luck to everyone and looking forward to interacting!


----------



## callaway71

farmer rick said:


> Michael I didn't send pm either. One needs to be sent, guys sign up and disappear every year. Looks like its just followthrough now.


I sent one this morning. Looks like Mathias may have too but he hasn’t communicated.


----------



## Thestudent

jpinkerton said:


> Got a message from @Mathias saying I have been added to Lucky 13! If that is the case, I am excited to join in on the deer contest for 2022-23 as this will be my first time participating.
> 
> Name is Joe and I am retiring from the Air Force this December. I just relocated to Alabama from Delaware and will have quite the mixed bag of hunting this season.
> 
> The plan thus far is:
> 1. Archery hunt Martha's Vineyard in November
> 2. Archery hunt Central PA in October (tentative)
> 3. Archery and gun hunt Illinois
> 4. Archery and gun hunt Alabama
> 
> Don't worry, I know only my archery harvests go towards the contest! Good luck to everyone and looking forward to interacting!


What county in IL?


----------



## farmer rick

Welcome to the team Joe.
Thank you for your service in the Air Force.


----------



## Mathias

I haven’t been on, sorry it wasn’t me.


----------



## txcookie

Glad I made the timeliness

Was in Las Vegas and got the rona and time just slipped by. This is gonna be a great season. Had a major shoulder repair in Feb. I cant use my recurves yet but with some funky form I can shoot acceptable with my compounds out to 30 yards. As my shoulder heals my actually form should come back I hope. Any way last season I figured them out but ran out of time. I'm on a kill them all mission with my bow so if it's brown it's down with the exception of my last buck tag. It'll be reserved for something a lil more mature. 

I'm using a thumb release this yr. It helps drawing my bow a bit. Trying new broadheads and shooting 50 or less pounds. I'm still learning the public land I'm on so I may find new spots as the season goes. I'm not getting out in the heat right now tho.

Glad to be on the team with you guys. I see some familiar names which is great. Hope everyone is ready to have some fun

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## txcookie

Hey Joe welcome. I'm done air forcing this spring. 23 yrs and I'm spent. Ready to do something new. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## jpinkerton

Thestudent said:


> What county in IL?


I will be focused on Jackson County this year, but typically hunted Washington County and St. Clair County in the past. I submitted for IRAP this year on the Southern most counties (since I live in Alabama now), but those drawings won't happen for a few weeks.



farmer rick said:


> Welcome to the team Joe.
> Thank you for your service in the Air Force.


You betcha! Thank you for the support!



Mathias said:


> I haven’t been on, sorry it wasn’t me.


You are correct, my apologies. It was actually 12-Ringer that sent the message. I must have been getting my PA Thread names jumbled up, hahah!



txcookie said:


> Hey Joe welcome. I'm done air forcing this spring. 23 yrs and I'm spent. Ready to do something new.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Right on! I am also ready for something new. Where and what are you into? I spent 20+ as a Loadmaster on C-5s (with some other assignment stuff scattered in).


----------



## txcookie

jpinkerton said:


> I will be focused on Jackson County this year, but typically hunted Washington County and St. Clair County in the past. I submitted for IRAP this year on the Southern most counties (since I live in Alabama now), but those drawings won't happen for a few weeks.
> 
> 
> You betcha! Thank you for the support!
> 
> 
> You are correct, my apologies. It was actually 12-Ringer that sent the message. I must have been getting my PA Thread names jumbled up, hahah!
> 
> 
> Right on! I am also ready for something new. Where and what are you into? I spent 20+ as a Loadmaster on C-5s (with some other assignment stuff scattered in).


8 yrs as 2t2 Atoc guy. 15 yrs in recruiting. Finishing up at tinker working the MEPS. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## skylarhagler

txcookie said:


> I think I'm good so
> 
> Oklohoma hunting public land. I shoot pretty much everything sp getting 100 points is gonna happen. I'm mil and get lots of time off. I don't rifle hunt here so it's arrows or nothing.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


I'm thinking about hitting some public land in east and north texas this year. Any tips? I've never hunted public land before. It should be similar habitat to what you have in OK I think.


----------



## jpinkerton

txcookie said:


> 8 yrs as 2t2 Atoc guy. 15 yrs in recruiting. Finishing up at tinker working the MEPS.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Right on. I've got plenty of time working alongside your Port Dawg brethren. I've also got a handful of buddies at Tinker on the E-3's.


----------



## jagen

Glad to have you join us Joe! And thanks to everyone who has served! 

I just got back from flinging arrows at a friend's place. I've spent the last couple weeks fine tuning my sight and testing out some new broadheads. I've used Rages in the past, but thought I'd try some Magnus Stingers this year. I'm within 2-3 inches of center at 40 yards now. I don't shoot beyond 30 yards at a deer, so I should be good. Had some fun out to 50 and 60 yards too. First time shooting that far for me.


----------



## txcookie

skylarhagler said:


> I'm thinking about hitting some public land in east and north texas this year. Any tips? I've never hunted public land before. It should be similar habitat to what you have in OK I think.


 I grew up in East tx from Texarkana to Beaumont. Go in deep get in-between food and beds. Don't be picky if it's legal smoke that joker. And be aggressive, others will be if you find a target buck go after him immidietly.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Deer were out in abundance this weekend.
Got a plot tilled, planted and packed just in time for the rains! Even have a Bruce branch going.


----------



## Camp

Don’t know but I think I would need to draw on him 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BGM51

Camp said:


> Don’t know but I think I would need to draw on him
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would have to also. Good luck getting after him. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## callaway71

12-Ringer has asked one person from each team to let him know the team is good. I’m gonna post for us since everyone has now checked in.


----------



## skylarhagler

txcookie said:


> I grew up in East tx from Texarkana to Beaumont. Go in deep get in-between food and beds. Don't be picky if it's legal smoke that joker. And be aggressive, others will be if you find a target buck go after him immidietly.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Awesome. Thanks.


----------



## callaway71

Anyone getting good bucks on cams? I have some decent bucks but still waiting on “shooters” to show.


----------



## Thestudent

I have had a couple unfortunately my phone won't upload them to the website so I won't be able to share until this evening. My family and I took a drive around the local forest preserve just before dark last night and counted 23 doe 18 fawns and 2 spike bucks.


----------



## jagen

I hunt predominantly public ground. I don't have any cameras out right now. I've been too busy working to do any decent scouting either. So at this point my first few trips out will be relying on past local knowledge and be combination hunting/scouting trips. Not ideal, but I've made it work out before.


----------



## jpinkerton

I have some cameras soaking on public land in Illinois. Nothing but good doe activity thus far, but I'm not overly worried on the spot generating some good bucks.

I've got to get used to the rut taking place so late in Alabama (January). My whitetail season is going to be a long one! Can't wait for the first sit.


----------



## BowFlyGSP

Have a couple of good bucks on camera so far. 
Here is the best one from earlier this week.


----------



## deerbum

No cameras out, was thinking I would this year but never got around to it. I'll try to hold out for a big one this year- having a second buck tag will help. A week from now I'll be at 10,000 feet waiting for elk opener. Planning on doing some sporting clays shooting this weekend.


----------



## deerbum

BowFlyGSP said:


> Have a couple of good bucks on camera so far.
> Here is the best one from earlier this week.


Ooh yeah! That's the kind to lose sleep over. Hope you arrow that one.


----------



## BGM51

deerbum said:


> No cameras out, was thinking I would this year but never got around to it. I'll try to hold out for a big one this year- having a second buck tag will help. A week from now I'll be at 10,000 feet waiting for elk opener. Planning on doing some sporting clays shooting this weekend.


Good luck getting on those elk. Can't wait to see some hero pics.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BGM51

Here is a pic of one of the better one we have running around our property.
















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## callaway71

jagen said:


> I hunt predominantly public ground. I don't have any cameras out right now. I've been too busy working to do any decent scouting either. So at this point my first few trips out will be relying on past local knowledge and be combination hunting/scouting trips. Not ideal, but I've made it work out before.


I know how you feel. May your first sit produce a shooter. Lol


----------



## callaway71

jpinkerton said:


> I have some cameras soaking on public land in Illinois. Nothing but good doe activity thus far, but I'm not overly worried on the spot generating some good bucks.
> 
> I've got to get used to the rut taking place so late in Alabama (January). My whitetail season is going to be a long one! Can't wait for the first sit.


Don’t burn yourself out. Lol


----------



## callaway71

BowFlyGSP said:


> Have a couple of good bucks on camera so far.
> Here is the best one from earlier this week.


Awesome buck! Good luck getting after him.


----------



## callaway71

BGM51 said:


> Here is a pic of one of the better one we have running around our property.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Nice one. Do you have history with him? He doesn’t look older than 4yo.


----------



## Camp

BowFlyGSP said:


> Have a couple of good bucks on camera so far.
> Here is the best one from earlier this week.


Dang nice buck what a think 180++ 
Nice


----------



## jagen

callaway71 said:


> I know how you feel. May your first sit produce a shooter. Lol


That is always the hope! Last year sit 4 or 5 gave me a shot at a decent 8 point. He's been tasting pretty good all winter!


----------



## BGM51

callaway71 said:


> Nice one. Do you have history with him? He doesn’t look older than 4yo.


This is the 3rd season we've had pics of him. No one had seen him in person yet. Last year he came by my stand site 9 minutes after I left. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BGM51

I was in a ground blind at the same location as the last pic I posted. The camera we keep at this location caught him coming by 9 min after i left.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## farmer rick

Great to see the teams big buck pictures.
I finally had some good action at one of my food plots. Still had a mock scrape set up from last year, freshened it up for the 1st time this year. Really surprised me with the bucks that showed up and how much attention they gave to the scrape. Never got a good picture of the big buck standing off to the side.


----------



## BGM51

Another good running around.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BGM51

A couple of crazy acting deer at one of my mock scrapes.
















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BGM51

Got cameras on two of my 5 food plots. Planted about two weeks ago. Staring to green up.
















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## farmer rick

Bruce great pictures and videos. 
I didn't use mock scrapes much until last year when DNR put on a baiting ban from a deer farm with cwd. Now all my stands have mock scrapes by them. So far they've been working great.


----------



## BGM51

farmer rick said:


> Bruce great pictures and videos.
> I didn't use mock scrapes much until last year when DNR put on a baiting ban from a deer farm with cwd. Now all my stands have mock scrapes by them. So far they've been working great.


I really enjoy making mock scrapes and watching the videos of the action around them. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Thestudent

BGM51 said:


> I really enjoy making mock scrapes and watching the videos of the action around them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


How long do you generally get out of batteries shooting videos with the tactacam? I just got my first a few weeks ago


----------



## BGM51

Thestudent said:


> How long do you generally get out of batteries shooting videos with the tactacam? I just got my first a few weeks ago


Shooting videos over scrapes. At 15 to 20 seconds a video. I'm guessing 2 to 3 months depending on the amount of action. 

Will tell you once your power gets down to around 30% you will want to switch from pic/video mode to just pic mode. The reason for this is that there is not enough power to take a full length night video. 

I only use alkaline batteries. With lithium batteries you never get a true reading of your power supply. 

Another thing that will determine battery life is the kind of signal power you have at your camera location. Less than all 4 bars will cause higher battery usage.

A little winded answer but hope it helps.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BGM51

Most unique animal at one if my scrapes was a fisher.






Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jagen

That's pretty cool!


----------



## Thestudent

BGM51 said:


> Shooting videos over scrapes. At 15 to 20 seconds a video. I'm guessing 2 to 3 months depending on the amount of action.
> 
> Will tell you once your power gets down to around 30% you will want to switch from pic/video mode to just pic mode. The reason for this is that there is not enough power to take a full length night video.
> 
> I only use alkaline batteries. With lithium batteries you never get a true reading of your power supply.
> 
> Another thing that will determine battery life is the kind of signal power you have at your camera location. Less than all 4 bars will cause higher battery usage.
> 
> A little winded answer but hope it helps.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


No that's great thanks

I only have one right now just to try. it's in a very highly traveled pinch point that gets a lot of action. Last night was a slower night and it still took almost 50 pictures. I didn't want to burn the batteries down before the start of the season so I have it only taking photos for now. 
I would like to have a lot more I just can't find a brand that works correctly and last for more than a year. I had 8 18 month old or less stealth cams die in the last 6 months. Before that I had cuddeback, that was a terrible idea. I can't keep justifying throwing good money at bad so im taking it slow this time. I've heard good things about these and so far this one has been great but time will tell


----------



## BGM51

Thestudent said:


> No that's great thanks
> 
> I only have one right now just to try. it's in a very highly traveled pinch point that gets a lot of action. Last night was a slower night and it still took almost 50 pictures. I didn't want to burn the batteries down before the start of the season so I have it only taking photos for now.
> I would like to have a lot more I just can't find a brand that works correctly and last for more than a year. I had 8 18 month old or less stealth cams die in the last 6 months. Before that I had cuddeback, that was a terrible idea. I can't keep justifying throwing good money at bad so im taking it slow this time. I've heard good things about these and so far this one has been great but time will tell


The Reveal that took the fisher video is an original reveal. Been out and running for several years now. 

I run all my cameras in security boxes. I believe it helps with the wear and tear of the cameras being out 24/7. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## callaway71

Got my first hard horned last night.


----------



## BGM51

callaway71 said:


> Got my first hard horned last night.
> View attachment 7687918


Nice. Getting to be that time of year. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Camp

callaway71 said:


> Got my first hard horned last night.
> View attachment 7687918


what state ????


----------



## callaway71

Camp said:


> what state ????


KY


----------



## farmer rick

Nice! Was thinking should be some hard horned bucks about this time. 
Years ago found a fresh rub on Aug. 21. Happens my wife's bd is that day. Over the years that helped me remember the early rub and it made me remember her bd too.


callaway71 said:


> Got my first hard horned last night.
> View attachment 7687918


----------



## Thestudent

here is a couple of the big ones running around pretty consistently


----------



## BGM51

Thestudent said:


> here is a couple of the big ones running around pretty consistently
> View attachment 7689681
> 
> View attachment 7689679
> 
> View attachment 7689677
> 
> View attachment 7689678
> 
> View attachment 7689680
> 
> View attachment 7689676


Some great looking bucks. Good luck getting on them.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Thestudent

BGM51 said:


> Some great looking bucks. Good luck getting on them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Thanks.
I have a bit of history with the big guy in the 3rd picture. This will be the 3rd season ive been after him. He beds on my neighbors property and is one smart s.o.b. I'm glad to see he's still around! The buck in the first picture has such a unique rack I believe his daddy was the buck I got last year off that property about 200 yards east of that camera


----------



## callaway71

Less than 72 hrs and I’ll be in tree. Just need something to show up. 🥴


----------



## Thestudent

Good luck! I've still got 30 more days and the itch is getting pretty bad


----------



## farmer rick

Great bucks Nate! Very impressed you have that many nice bucks at that one spot.


----------



## callaway71

Thestudent said:


> here is a couple of the big ones running around pretty consistently
> View attachment 7689681
> 
> View attachment 7689679
> 
> View attachment 7689677
> 
> View attachment 7689678
> 
> View attachment 7689680
> 
> View attachment 7689676


Nice ones! Good luck hunting them. Hope to see you sitting behind one this year.


----------



## skylarhagler

Thestudent said:


> here is a couple of the big ones running around pretty consistently
> View attachment 7689681
> View attachment 7689679
> View attachment 7689677
> View attachment 7689678
> View attachment 7689680
> View attachment 7689676


I would be ecstatic to see anything that size down here in east Texas. Good luck on them


----------



## Thestudent

I'm very fortunate to have the land we do. We are not far from a state park and the creek thats just to the right of all those pictures drain in to that lake. Unfortunately the neighbors property in the middle of our section is the one that holds all these deer. He let us hunt a small bit of it. It's definitely not the best area. I have to share all of this with my little brother. He bow hunts but has a shotgun mentality. So the trick is keeping him at bay and not pushing the big ones off the property doing dumb stuff. 2 years ago we had a 14 pointer coming into one of two spots everyday around 4 or 4:30 for a 6 week period in August and September until he had to go out to those spots 2 weeks before season....he was never to be seen again. Photos dont lie so it was a huge was wake up call for him. we started using cell cams and not going into any of the hunting areas after Sept 1st so this has improved greatly. I love him dearly but every now and then I still want to try and slap some sense into that boy......also why I have a little 2 or 3 acre spot a lot closer to home for just me. 

We have done a ton with improving habitat over the last 5 years the best we can with having the vast majority of it farm ground. It finally felt like it was starting to pay off last year and this year so far has been even better. We shall see how the hunting goes in about 30 days


----------



## jpinkerton

Great looking prospects so far. I am on a 45 day countdown for the Alabama season to open, but with this heat, I have no problem waiting. Depending on weather, I may try to be in Illinois for the October opening week.


----------



## farmer rick

Any news on Onepin? How long are bans usually?


----------



## farmer rick

Excited about this guy running around in daylight. Hope he sticks around till the opener on the 17th.


----------



## callaway71

farmer rick said:


> Any news on Onepin? How long are bans usually?


He’s usually very active so I’m sure he’ll post as soon as he’s free. If I remember correctly he’s somewhere down south with a late closing date.


----------



## callaway71

farmer rick said:


> Excited about this guy running around in daylight. Hope he sticks around till the opener on the 17th.
> View attachment 7690693


Solid buck. I need one to show up. 24 hrs and I’ll be packing stuff up for the weekend hunt.


----------



## BGM51

farmer rick said:


> Excited about this guy running around in daylight. Hope he sticks around till the opener on the 17th.
> View attachment 7690693


 Great looking buck. Good luck getting on him

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jpinkerton

callaway71 said:


> Solid buck. I need one to show up. 24 hrs and I’ll be packing stuff up for the weekend hunt.


That's exciting! Good luck.


----------



## farmer rick

Good luck to you Callaway!
Always exciting when team starts hunting.


----------



## txcookie

One pin will be here for sure. 

So I got days of leave to burn before Oct. I'm gonna pick up a couple of deer stands and putem up after sone scouting. I'm going to be hunting a heavily hunted area but I found a few spots hunters don't go to. Their full of deer and pigs so I'm getting excited. It's gonna get worse when I out a camera or 2 out. 






Sent from my SM-S906U using Tapatalk


----------



## callaway71

Deer season 2022 has officially begun! Not an ideal morning opener but it’s great to be out here.


----------



## BGM51

callaway71 said:


> Deer season 2022 has officially begun! Not an ideal morning opener but it’s great to be out here.


Good Luck 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jagen

Two weeks yet until archery deer opener here. But early goose season opened today. 4 of us went out this morning and shot 20. Fun morning!


----------



## BGM51

jagen said:


> Two weeks yet until archery deer opener here. But early goose season opened today. 4 of us went out this morning and shot 20. Fun morning!
> View attachment 7691812


Congrats on a great day.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## callaway71

Overlooking two bean fields. Three bucks and several does so far.


----------



## callaway71

Saw two nice 10s that I have pics of. In person they look bigger but I’m fairly certain both are 3yo. Be back at it tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## BGM51

callaway71 said:


> Saw two nice 10s that I have pics of. In person they look bigger but I’m fairly certain both are 3yo. Be back at it tomorrow afternoon.


Glad you had some action. Good luck this afternoon. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BGM51

Enjoy









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## callaway71

Several does and a young 10pt this evening. Bunch of scattered thunderstorms have not been fun to hunt around this weekend.


----------



## BGM51

callaway71 said:


> Several does and a young 10pt this evening. Bunch of scattered thunderstorms have not been fun to hunt around this weekend.


Glad you at least seen some deer. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## farmer rick

callaway71 said:


> Several does and a young 10pt this evening. Bunch of scattered thunderstorms have not been fun to hunt around this weekend.


Always great when you see deer.
Lightning or strong winds makes it no fun me in a tree stand.


----------



## Thestudent

My neighbor was down near his family farm and took this picture. Said he has seen several in the area that are 50-75% white but first one that was piebald









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## callaway71

Thestudent said:


> My neighbor was down near his family farm and took this picture. Said he has seen several in the area that are 50-75% white but first one that was piebald
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


Nice! Looks like an albino.


----------



## deerbum

Had a great hunt, took a big cow while still hunting the dark timber. Lots of elk, deer, blue grouse along with two moose. One guy in camp had a close encounter with a curious lion. Taking a break after dropping off the elk at the processor but will head back up this evening for a few more days if they need help packing. Mine was 2.5 miles in so I owe 4 guys a lot of sweat and pain if they score.


----------



## farmer rick

Way to go Jeff! Congrats on the elk, big pile of meat there.


----------



## BGM51

deerbum said:


> Had a great hunt, took a big cow while still hunting the dark timber. Lots of elk, deer, blue grouse along with two moose. One guy in camp had a close encounter with a curious lion. Taking a break after dropping off the elk at the processor but will head back up this evening for a few more days if they need help packing. Mine was 2.5 miles in so I owe 4 guys a lot of sweat and pain if they score.
> 
> View attachment 7692944


Congrats. Way to get it done. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jagen

Way to go on the elk!


----------



## callaway71

Congrats on the elk, deerbum!


----------



## deerbum

Thanks fellas, she will eat good, one of my favorite meats. The first legal animal other than a calf was my target. I blacked out a piece of equipment that I made, just can't stand others profiting off my idea. Not for sale, just for me.


----------



## goltzn

deerbum said:


> Thanks fellas, she will eat good, one of my favorite meats. The first legal animal other than a calf was my target. I blacked out a piece of equipment that I made, just can't stand others profiting off my idea. Not for sale, just for me.


Congrats, I was going to ask about the blacked out section. I tinker too much and just finished up my final setup and arrow build for this year. I am anxiously waiting for vacation at end of October so great seeing you guys getting out there and being successful.


----------



## Camp

Congrats 
SWEET


----------



## txcookie

Congrats


One day I'll get an elk

Sent from my SM-S906U using Tapatalk


----------



## callaway71

I’m hoping to get back out Thursday. Weather has been terrible so far. Expect some new bucks to start showing as velvet is disappearing daily.


----------



## BGM51

Have a few good bucks coming into one of our mock scrapes.






























Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## callaway71

In for the evening. Mostly another observation hunt.


----------



## callaway71

Nice bucks, BG.


----------



## BGM51

callaway71 said:


> In for the evening. Mostly another observation hunt.


Good Luck 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## farmer rick

Great bucks and pictures Bruce.


----------



## callaway71

Slow evening. Saw six does. Not sure when I’ll get back out but may try a morning hunt next.


----------



## deerbum

goltzn said:


> Congrats, I was going to ask about the blacked out section. I tinker too much and just finished up my final setup and arrow build for this year. I am anxiously waiting for vacation at end of October so great seeing you guys getting out there and being successful.


I tried an exodus for the first time on this elk. Was impressed, went through the lower scapula and punched through the other side in the pocket. Still intact and sharp enough to launch at another animal, though I will touch it up.


----------



## BGM51

Bear said, I'll be dammed if the deer are going to have all the fun.























Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## farmer rick

Nice pictures, never had bears at my scrapes, always in my corn and soybeans though.


----------



## jagen

Fun to see. 4 or 5 years ago I was hunting with a friend next to a corn field. I looked up and had about a 400 lb bear walk out of the corn and walk past at 10 yards. It stood up and the top of it's head was about level with my feet. About 30 minutes later a second bear (roughly 250 lbs) did the same thing. Both times I looked away and when I looked back they were gone. Not sure how they did that with the crunchy leaves around. The 2nd one really freaked out the fawn that was standing directly below me. Not a memory I'm soon to forget!


----------



## Mathias

Gonna be tough putting an arrow thru this one!


----------



## BGM51

Got this guy leaving the bedding area early last night. I think that's him returning just before day light this morning.
















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BGM51

You can see our ground blind in the back ground of the daylight pic.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## callaway71

Mathias said:


> Gonna be tough putting an arrow thru this one!
> View attachment 7696213


The mythical two headed doe. Snort city right there. Lol


----------



## callaway71

BGM51 said:


> You can see our ground blind in the back ground of the daylight pic.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Hope he sticks to the same travel route for you.


----------



## deerbum

Back home and itching to conquer the local hills to keep up my athletic conditioning. It's been raining all day so beer, snacks, and football it is.


----------



## callaway71

Hoping some corn fields get shelled this week. If so, I’ll be in a tree. 🙏🏻


----------



## BGM51

Pulled card today. Found this guy roaming around midday 






Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## farmer rick

Thats a pretty buck!


----------



## callaway71

BGM51 said:


> Pulled card today. Found this guy roaming around midday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Good one! Get much activity on that vine?


----------



## BGM51

callaway71 said:


> Good one! Get much activity on that vine?


Yes. This has been a good location. 7 different bucks in the last couple of weeks. Plus lots of doe and fawns.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jagen

That's a nice one! Good luck with him this fall!


----------



## BGM51

Got a video of a coyote going after a deer 






Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## txcookie

Boy this Otta be a tough team this yr. There's enough good bucks popping up on this thread to make is hard to beat. I'm sure I'll be good for 2 does last yr I had a 130 inch ten point showing up at bit. He lived found him on my camera after season. Hopefully he shows again. I haven't put a camera out this yr due to it being Public land . I usually oytem out in Oct after most guys stop scouting

Sent from my SM-S906U using Tapatalk


----------



## callaway71

BGM51 said:


> Got a video of a coyote going after a deer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Looks like a pup. He just wanted to play. Lol


----------



## callaway71

txcookie said:


> Boy this Otta be a tough team this yr. There's enough good bucks popping up on this thread to make is hard to beat. I'm sure I'll be good for 2 does last yr I had a 130 inch ten point showing up at bit. He lived found him on my camera after season. Hopefully he shows again. I haven't put a camera out this yr due to it being Public land . I usually oytem out in Oct after most guys stop scouting
> 
> Sent from my SM-S906U using Tapatalk


I agree. Hope everyone has a successful year and contributes with a kill or two. If not, just sharing hunts will work too.


----------



## Thestudent

txcookie said:


> Boy this Otta be a tough team this yr. There's enough good bucks popping up on this thread to make is hard to beat.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S906U using Tapatalk


I sure hope so but I'll be happy to not finish at the bottom of the list again this year.


----------



## BowFlyGSP

Made it back from Wyoming last weekend. Overall it was pretty tough hunting due to high temps and dry conditions, but was able to call in a solid 6x5 bull last Monday morning. It walked in front of my buddy and gave him a 35 yard shot.


----------



## jagen

That is awesome!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## skylarhagler

Nice looking bull! I'm jealous


----------



## BGM51

Awesome. Congrats to all. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## callaway71

BowFlyGSP said:


> Made it back from Wyoming last weekend. Overall it was pretty tough hunting due to high temps and dry conditions, but was able to call in a solid 6x5 bull last Monday morning. It walked in front of my buddy and gave him a 35 yard shot.
> 
> View attachment 7698808


Awesome! Congrats to everyone.


----------



## farmer rick

Congrats to your buddy and great job of calling him in.


----------



## callaway71

Found my shooter! 🤣


----------



## jagen

Nice 11 pointer! 🤣


----------



## jagen

A few pictures from some goose hunts the last two weekends. Some friends and I have been doing rather well!


----------



## callaway71

jagen said:


> View attachment 7699230
> 
> View attachment 7699231
> 
> View attachment 7699229
> 
> View attachment 7699228
> 
> A few pictures from some goose hunts the last two weekends. Some friends and I have been doing rather well!


I’d say so. Congrats!


----------



## BGM51

Congrats on the geese 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Camp

BowFlyGSP said:


> Made it back from Wyoming last weekend. Overall it was pretty tough hunting due to high temps and dry conditions, but was able to call in a solid 6x5 bull last Monday morning. It walked in front of my buddy and gave him a 35 yard shot.
> 
> View attachment 7698808


Nice bull Congrats


----------



## BGM51

Got a velvet and hard horned pic of one of our best bucks. I call him spit brow.
















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## deerbum

You've got some dandies there Bruce. From the AT chatter over the years I assumed PA was spike country.


----------



## BGM51

I've been hunting Pa for 60yrs. For most of my life, hunting public land in the north central area, spikes were all i saw most of the time.

I bought some land and leased some land. Over the last 20 yrs with antler restrictions and managing what is killed. We now are seeing some pretty nice deer.

Even on public land there are some really great deet to be had. 

We may not see 100s of deer like we did 30 yrs ago. But we now see some nice Quality deer.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## callaway71

Temps are rising here for the weekend. Gonna be back in the 90s. 🤦🏻‍♂️ Still waiting on corn to be cut.


----------



## callaway71

BGM51 said:


> I've been hunting Pa for 60yrs. For most of my life, hunting public land in the north central area, spikes were all i saw most of the time.
> 
> I bought some land and leased some land. Over the last 20 yrs with antler restrictions and managing what is killed. We now are seeing some pretty nice deer.
> 
> Even on public land there are some really great deet to be had.
> 
> We may not see 100s of deer like we did 30 yrs ago. But we now see some nice Quality deer.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Hunter’s mindset has greatly increased quality in TN. Starting to see bigger bucks with people passing the younger ones. Of course, the limit is now two antlered deer compared to what it used to be in years past.


----------



## jagen

Archery season opens up tomorrow morning around here. I have to work job #3 Saturday and Sunday. I'm thinking of maybe doing a morning sit on a lookout point above a bottleneck trail. It would be more of a scouting sit than anything else. Being I have to head out of town between noon and 1, the only thing I might loose an arrow at would be a nice buck. The fun work would be getting it in the fridge before I leave for the weekend.


----------



## BGM51

jagen said:


> Archery season opens up tomorrow morning around here. I have to work job #3 Saturday and Sunday. I'm thinking of maybe doing a morning sit on a lookout point above a bottleneck trail. It would be more of a scouting sit than anything else. Being I have to head out of town between noon and 1, the only thing I might loose an arrow at would be a nice buck. The fun work would be getting it in the fridge before I leave for the weekend.


Good Luck if you make out.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Camp

nice buck
get him 190 ???


----------



## deerbum

Good luck tomorrow Matt. My wife will be out tomorrow morning for the opener, she's a killer too. Decided to wait a few weeks for the mosquitoes to slow down before I take my son out as it's been an unusually wet late summer here. Planning on shooting sporting clays tomorrow with friends at the clubs big year end shindig, and elk steaks for the Packer game.


----------



## BGM51

Good Luck to all or are out today. 

Another beautiful morning in the mts.
















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jpinkerton

Some great looking deer showing up for the team. I've got one camera tucked away on some Illinois public and another private parcel I was just given access to that I need to go scout ASAP.

Not great for Illinois standards, but still a decent buck for most.


----------



## BGM51

Decent buck for sure. Good luck on that new parcel of land. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## callaway71

I’ll be out this afternoon. Gonna move some cams around then climb a tree and see what happens.


----------



## BGM51

callaway71 said:


> I’ll be out this afternoon. Gonna move some cams around then climb a tree and see what happens.


Good Luck 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jagen

I saw 2 does this morning before shooting light along with 2 raccoons. The fog rolled in at about sunrise. I was able to enjoy watching the ducks and geese the rest of the morning, but no more deer. We'll see what happens next time. 

Good luck to everyone else and hope you all have a great weekend!


----------



## Thestudent

Good luck all. I'm still hitting the last couple 3d shoots of the year around here. Shot 5 up at my local course this morning from the open stake.


----------



## farmer rick

Nice morning to be out hunting. Bugs even left me alone. Saw a few does and fawns.

45 wedding anniversay today. Family will be over for party tomorrow, will only shoot if it's big. Wife won't be happy with me butchering a deer this weekend. lol


----------



## jagen

Congratulations on 45 years!


----------



## BGM51

Congratulations on 45 years. That's a long time.

I just celebrated 50 last year.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BGM51

Food plots not looking too bad. 

Was a little concerned. No rain for 7 days after I planted.





































Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## callaway71

farmer rick said:


> Nice morning to be out hunting. Bugs even left me alone. Saw a few does and fawns.
> 
> 45 wedding anniversay today. Family will be over for party tomorrow, will only shoot if it's big. Wife won't be happy with me butchering a deer this weekend. lol
> View attachment 7700807


Congrats on 45! We celebrate 15 next month but been together for 24.
Good luck to everyone hunting this weekend!


----------



## callaway71

Hunted the past two evenings. Skunked both times. Moved into the woods hoping for some transitioning bucks. Oh well. Next weekend my public land opens. That’s where most of my bigger deer hang out.


----------



## deerbum

Cooler weather moving in here. Going to set up on apple trees at my friends place this weekend. Should be a chicken shoot for my son with the R26 if the wind is right. Only one doe taken off his 160 over the past 3 years.


----------



## deerbum

Elk, the other tater tot casserole meat. Better than beef in my opinion. Wouldn't try this dish with deer meat, some would, but ground deer is a little strong tasting to me without chili powder. Medium to rare backstraps are top notch though.


----------



## deerbum

60° highs and 40° lows for the next week up here. .Quite an abrupt switch to fall weather. 
Feels like it's almost time to paint the woods red with a buck.


----------



## Thestudent

91 today........67 tomorrow. Bottoms out on Friday at 64 then bounces back into the low 70's for the next 7 days. Opening day looks to be warm and I would expect a lot of the fields around me will be getting opened up or have already been cut.


----------



## Camp

Could be a shooter. I hope but need to be daylight 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

Cool pic, hope he makes it another year or 2.


----------



## BGM51

Foods plot coming in rather nicely. Finely got a decent buck using this plot.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## callaway71

Back from my mini anniversary trip to Rhode Island. I’ll be in a tree this afternoon. Good luck to those hunting. Hope to see some deer down soon. Someone has to break the ice. 😜


----------



## callaway71

Nice buck pics, guys! I’m not seeing much on cams. Acorns are starting to fall here.


----------



## Mathias




----------



## farmer rick

Great pictures Matt and Bruce! Daylight pictures you know you have a good chance at those bucks.

I hunted Thursday and Friday afternoons. Thursday hunted a clover field, saw around 15 deer no bucks. Deer fed in my field till right at quitting time they all headed to a nearby corn field.
Friday hunted a clover food plot next to big soybean field. My biggest buck and some does came into the soybeans 200 yards away. Stayed in the soybeans for about an hour. Right at quitting time they came past my stand at around 70 yards. Buck was following the does staying about 50 yards behind them. They were heading to a corn field too. I hope he keeps moving in daylight.

Good luck to the team out hunting.


----------



## BGM51

Little up close and personal









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## deerbum

Packers won, all is right in the world. No deer this weekend but will get killer jr. on one soon. 3 more weeks and I'll be slinging carbon.


----------



## jagen

My view this evening. Just hoping for something to walk past. I'm having fun listening and watching the geese fly around right now.


----------



## jagen

On the board with a doe. Pictures to come.


----------



## Thestudent

Nice work jagen!


----------



## Hidden Danger

Just to let you guys know. 0nepin connected with a public land whitetail doe this evening. He's already recovered it. As soon as he gives me the info and a pic with the bow in it I'll post it here and in the scoring thread. Good luck guys.


----------



## Thestudent

Hidden Danger said:


> Just to let you guys know. 0nepin connected with a public land whitetail doe this evening. He's already recovered it. As soon as he gives me the info and a pic with the bow in it I'll post it here and in the scoring thread. Good luck guys.


Thank you

How long is his ban in effect?


----------



## Hidden Danger

Thestudent said:


> Thank you
> 
> How long is his ban in effect?


Not sure. One email said October 1st another says November 1st. Personally I think the ban was a little bit harsh considering what he posted. Apparently you can't talk smack about the ranch fairy.


----------



## Hidden Danger

Posting for 0nepin
Fair chase Florida public land doe.


----------



## jagen

So kinda interesting how this worked out. Right about at sunset I heard a stick break and about a minute later I saw a doe about 25 yards away on the trail that goes under my stand. About 10 seconds later I catch movement to my right and notice another bow hunter walking past 18 yards from me on the edge of the field. The doe watches him walk up to even with her and she runs to my left and stopped at 13 yards. She continued to watch the other hunter as he kept walking and slowly turned so she was quartering away from me. I released my arrow and she took off behind me. (The first picture is where she was standing at the shot.) I dropped off my gear at my pickup and had to swing by my place to pick up my headlamp. When I returned I ran into the same hunter who decided to help me with retrieving the doe. We found her as we walked back in, 36 yards from where I shot her. 
Now time to get her in the fridge and maybe some tenderloins on the grill.


----------



## jpinkerton

I'll be up hunting 2G in Pennsylvania in less than two weeks for the first hunting of the season. Hoping the colder weather continues to hang around, but it's always a crap shoot this time of year.


----------



## BGM51

jagen said:


> On the board with a doe. Pictures to come.


Way to go. Congrats. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BGM51

Hidden Danger said:


> Posting for 0nepin
> Fair chase Florida public land doe.
> View attachment 7706269


Congrats to Onepin. Good looking doe.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BGM51

jagen said:


> View attachment 7706256
> 
> View attachment 7706255
> 
> So kinda interesting how this worked out. Right about at sunset I heard a stick break and about a minute later I saw a doe about 25 yards away on the trail that goes under my stand. About 10 seconds later I catch movement to my right and notice another bow hunter walking past 18 yards from me on the edge of the field. The doe watches him walk up to even with her and she runs to my left and stopped at 13 yards. She continued to watch the other hunter as he kept walking and slowly turned so she was quartering away from me. I released my arrow and she took off behind me. (The first picture is where she was standing at the shot.) I dropped off my gear at my pickup and had to swing by my place to pick up my headlamp. When I returned I ran into the same hunter who decided to help me with retrieving the doe. We found her as we walked back in, 36 yards from where I shot her.
> Now time to get her in the fridge and maybe some tenderloins on the grill.


Way to get it done. Congrats again.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jagen

Congratulation 0nepin! Looks like we are both eating well tonight!


----------



## farmer rick

Congrats on the doe Onepin! Hope to see you soon on the team thread.


----------



## farmer rick

Matt congrats on that big doe! Great shot when she only went that short distance.


----------



## jagen

farmer rick said:


> Matt congrats on that big doe! Great shot when she only went that short distance.


Thanks! My broadhead hit both lungs and the heart. Always happy with a quick clean kill like that.


----------



## BGM51

Love pics of bear. Here's a few bear doing the two step.






























Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## callaway71

Congrats on the does, guys! We’re on the board. I usually hold out on does until later so don’t worry about me. Still trying to find a buck big enough.


----------



## jpinkerton

Some great shooting hour activity on Illinois public land. Can't wait to get in there for some sits.


----------



## BGM51

jpinkerton said:


> View attachment 7707255
> 
> Some great shooting hour activity on Illinois public land. Can't wait to get in there for some sits.


He's a good one. Good luck getting on him.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## callaway71

Nice buck, jp. I’m back at it tomorrow. Deer moved like crazy today during this cold front. Hope they do the same tomorrow.


----------



## goltzn

Nice to see people getting on the board. No idea what happened to bucks that were on camera, but am happy this one finally showed up to try out this year.


----------



## jpinkerton

goltzn said:


> Nice to see people getting on the board. No idea what happened to bucks that were on camera, but am happy this one finally showed up to try out this year.


The size of that model seemed too large for me. I opted for the Scarface by Primos and haven't harvested an animal because of it, but I've definitely benefited from it being out. Hunting with a decoy adds some excitement.


----------



## goltzn

jpinkerton said:


> The size of that model seemed too large for me. I opted for the Scarface by Primos and haven't harvested an animal because of it, but I've definitely benefited from it being out. Hunting with a decoy adds some excitement.


My decision was down to this one and the Scarface. I agree that it seems too big when I saw the actual decoy, but plan to just use one antler and give it a go. 

My wife calls my bows my girlfriends and supports my bowhunting pursuits, so it wouldn’t be the first time I wasted money on gear.


----------



## jpinkerton

goltzn said:


> My decision was down to this one and the Scarface. I agree that it seems too big when I saw the actual decoy, but plan to just use one antler and give it a go.
> 
> My wife calls my bows my girlfriends and supports my bowhunting pursuits, so it wouldn’t be the first time I wasted money on gear.


Looking forward to hearing your results! I also run a single antler setup.


----------



## farmer rick

goltzn said:


> Nice to see people getting on the board. No idea what happened to bucks that were on camera, but am happy this one finally showed up to try out this year.


It'll work.
Used my decoy yesterday afternoon. Set it up for buck to come in from the left and walk past my blind.
He decided to feed in soybeans till he was on other side of the decoy. He came to 20 yards of decoy. He hit my tracks where I set decoy up, he froze there not moving for longest time just staring at the decoy then turned and went back to some does. He was about 15 yards from corner of my blind where I couldn't shoot. Biggest buck on cameras high wide 10 with sticker on his g2. He was lucky and I was unlucky lol.

I take one antler off decoy too. Also tape thin strips of white tissue to tail and ears give it a little movement.


----------



## BGM51

My season opens tomorrow. But I'll be watching from the sidelines. My wife had knee replacement surgery yesterday. So it will be awhile before I get a chance to hunt. Hoping to get out by mid November. 

Good luck to all that are getting out this weekend. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Thestudent

My season starts tomorrow as well. I'll be out in the afternoon. Plan on sitting on some recently harvested fields


----------



## txcookie

BGM51 said:


> My season opens tomorrow. But I'll be watching from the sidelines. My wife had knee replacement surgery yesterday. So it will be awhile before I get a chance to hunt. Hoping to get out by mid November.
> 
> Good luck to all that are getting out this weekend.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Prayers sent for a speedy recovery!!!

Sent from my SM-S906U using Tapatalk


----------



## txcookie

Opener for me tomorrow. I'm hunting the public and looking for meat so brown and down here on OK. 

Best of luck to all you guys!!!

Sent from my SM-S906U using Tapatalk


----------



## deerbum

Hoping you wife has a speedy recovery as well Bruce. My parents have one original between them, dad has his a year ago and was golfing around 2 months later.
Currently in the marsh hunting waterfowl. 2 for 2 this morning. Running low on coffee and contemplating the 1/4 mile hike out through the switchgrass.


----------



## farmer rick

Great to hear more of the team are hunting!

Bruce wishing your wife fast and complete recovery.

Good luck to the team hunting.

South wind yesterday afternoon, hunted same food plot my biggest buck frequents. Six does and fawns fed by from 20-30 yards away, buck wasn't with them. Time for me to go to different stands and shoot a doe.


----------



## Thestudent

Here we go first sit of the year! Starting the year out in my favorite stand, it has paid off well in the past









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## BGM51

Thestudent said:


> Here we go first sit of the year! Starting the year out in my favorite stand, it has paid off well in the past
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


Good looking spot. Good Luck 


Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BowFlyGSP

Good luck to all who are getting out this weekend. First sit of the year for me tonight.








Going to be an interesting season on this farm this year. Landowner converted most of the tillable ground into a biofuel field (miscanthus grass). 
Feels good to be in a stand again tho.


----------



## deerbum

Had the goose for an appetizer tonight. Marinated breast chunks in Italian dressing and wrapped in bacon with half a jalapeno- chewy but not bad at all.


----------



## Thestudent

Well No dice tonight. Had several doe in range but there off limits in my county until the 16th. Probably going to wait until Thursday to go back out. We have a big cold front moving through so activities should pick up then


----------



## jagen

Bruce- I'm hoping your wife heals fast!

Jeff- Good job on the birds! Goose poppers are always good! 

I finished processing my doe on Wednesday so my fridge is open for the next one. Beet harvest was supposed to start Friday evening but that has been pushed to Wednesday night at the earliest due to the warm temperatures. The forecasts all look dry, so once the temperatures cool down a bit more we should be hauling. Yesterday my wife and I drove to the Twin Cities for her uncle's surprise 50th birthday party. Fun times with family. We have some doctor's appointments for our daughter tomorrow. So I'm not sure when I'll be back in the stand. Waterfowl hunting has been a bit spotty. I took two brothers out on opener and we came back with 3 wood ducks. The next day I took my wife out and we came back with a hen ring-necked duck.


----------



## Camp

I found this rub today O man I hope I get to see him on the hoof 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpinkerton

Wow @Camp that's no spike!


----------



## skylarhagler

No luck for me opening weekend in east texas. Had 2 doe come into the power line cut about 65 yards away but they stayed there and then left. The good thing is I figured out their travel path there. Going to move a little closer to their entrance/exit point next time.


----------



## BGM51

Camp said:


> I found this rub today O man I hope I get to see him on the hoof
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Heck of a rub there. Hope you see him too.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## deerbum

I was looking for a backup release and this configuration is no longer offered by Carter. A long time AT member named Forrest reached out to me and made me one. Gotta love AT


----------



## jagen

Beet harvest has officially begun. This is my ride for the next week or two.


----------



## jagen

Duplicate


----------



## deerbum

Picking my son up from school to try and shoot one at the apple orchard tonight. Cobbled my double bull blind with 2 broken poles together and set it out a week ago. A little windy here but we'll see what happens.


----------



## BGM51

deerbum said:


> Picking my son up from school to try and shoot one at the apple orchard tonight. Cobbled my double bull blind with 2 broken poles together and set it out a week ago. A little windy here but we'll see what happens.


Good Luck 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## deerbum

No deers tonight, too windy as I expected. We'll try again tomorrow with 3-5 mph forecast.


----------



## Thestudent

I hope to get out tomorrow, we have a big weather front coming through that should get them up and moving. Unfortunately my back has not been good last few days, it's much better this evening but I'll have to play it by ear and see how it goes


----------



## Camp

50 points for team13 tonight










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deerbum

Nice shot Camp, I've been using an r26 the past 2 seasons, great little bow.


----------



## BGM51

Congrats Camp. Way to get it done.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## farmer rick

Congrats Camp! Great shot!


----------



## jagen

Way to go! Enjoy the venison!


----------



## deerbum

More goose poppers for next weeks game. Packers play at 830 this morning so it's a little early to torch my guts. Put one down my 1st shot then started punching holes in the air.
My son and I almost had a shot at a doe Friday night but it slipped off before he could shoot. We'll try again tonight. 2 more weeks and the bucks should be moving here, having a new moon won't hurt either.


----------



## farmer rick

Good job on the goose.
Kinda sorry I watched the packers game.


----------



## callaway71

Sorry I’ve been MIA. Have hunted some but no luck. Weather has started to get right and bucks have been moving. I’ll be out this weekend. Congrats on the kills, guys! Good luck to everyone hunting. Looking to see more points on the board soon. Let’s catch the leaders!


----------



## callaway71

No luck this weekend. I’ve decided that if nothing new shows on private by November I’m gonna shoot this guy if given the opportunity.


----------



## callaway71

We’re next to last, guys. Time to put down some more deer. Good luck if anyone gets out during this cold front.


----------



## goltzn

callaway71 said:


> We’re next to last, guys. Time to put down some more deer. Good luck if anyone gets out during this cold front.


This being my first year doing this, where is the thread for posting harvest (knowing me it’s probably on the first page of this thread)? Drive starts next Friday so hopefully be in a tree on October 31. Plan to put an Exodus tipped vap tko through the first decent doe I see. I haven’t harvested a doe in 10 years, but will be trying my best for a buck and doe in my two week opportunity.


----------



## callaway71

goltzn said:


> This being my first year doing this, where is the thread for posting harvest (knowing me it’s probably on the first page of this thread)? Drive starts next Friday so hopefully be in a tree on October 31. Plan to put an exodus tipped tko through the first decent doe I see. I haven’t harvested a doe in 10 years, but will be trying my best for a buck and doe in my two week opportunity.


At the top, 19th Annual Check In Station. Does go a long way to winning this contest. If everyone shoots two does and we have several bucks to add, we have a chance to win.


----------



## Thestudent

My backs finally doing better, weather and wind have been terrible so far the majority of the season. Giving it a go this afternoon, got a little spot that's down out of some of this wind. It's produced a couple of good does in years past.









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## deerbum

My son shot his 1st deer Friday evening. I'll start bowhunting next weekend but will get more serious the following one. Last year I was done hunting after day 3 but will a little more selective,


----------



## callaway71

Thestudent said:


> My backs finally doing better, weather and wind have been terrible so far the majority of the season. Giving it a go this afternoon, got a little spot that's down out of some of this wind. It's produced a couple of good does in years past.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


Good luck!


----------



## callaway71

deerbum said:


> My son shot his 1st deer Friday evening. I'll start bowhunting next weekend but will get more serious the following one. Last year I was done hunting after day 3 but will a little more selective,
> View attachment 7720430


Congrats!


----------



## BGM51

deerbum said:


> My son shot his 1st deer Friday evening. I'll start bowhunting next weekend but will get more serious the following one. Last year I was done hunting after day 3 but will a little more selective,
> View attachment 7720430


Congrats to your son. The first of many.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Thestudent

I got a good look at a big 8 at last light just to many corn rows between he and I to take a shot and way to late to try and make a move in his direction. I'm going to give it a few days and try to sneak back in on him


----------



## farmer rick

deerbum said:


> My son shot his 1st deer Friday evening. I'll start bowhunting next weekend but will get more serious the following one. Last year I was done hunting after day 3 but will a little more selective,
> View attachment 7720430


Congrats to your son! Good job on your part on helping him get his 1st deer.


----------



## jagen

Tell your son congratulations on his first buck!!!


----------



## callaway71

Thestudent said:


> I got a good look at a big 8 at last light just to many corn rows between he and I to take a shot and way to late to try and make a move in his direction. I'm going to give it a few days and try to sneak back in on him


Good luck staying on him.


----------



## BGM51

Thestudent said:


> I got a good look at a big 8 at last light just to many corn rows between he and I to take a shot and way to late to try and make a move in his direction. I'm going to give it a few days and try to sneak back in on him


Good Luck getting on him 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Camp

My target buck










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## callaway71

Camp said:


> My target buck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good luck. He’s a nice one!


----------



## BGM51

Camp said:


> My target buck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice. Good Luck getting on him. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## callaway71

Anyone getting out before the weekend? I hope to hunt tomorrow if everything goes to plan.


----------



## jagen

I was out Monday evening but didn't have any opportunities with antlers. I'm heading out again tonight after work. I'm planning on a few hunts the next 2 weeks.


----------



## txcookie

Freezer filled now it's time for a big boy. Been 2 yrs with a cross bow due to shoulders , it's great to being a vertical bow again. Nothing like watching that arrow gracefully find its way.









Sent from my SM-S906U using Tapatalk


----------



## callaway71

Congrats, Tx! Hope you took pic with bow and get those in the scoring thread. That’s 100 pts for us.


----------



## txcookie

Yuppers it's in there. Planning on getting a few more. After a 3 yr break from using my bow I've got a blood lost. The xbow just didn't cut it for me.

Sent from my SM-S906U using Tapatalk


----------



## BGM51

txcookie said:


> Freezer filled now it's time for a big boy. Been 2 yrs with a cross bow due to shoulders , it's great to being a vertical bow again. Nothing like watching that arrow gracefully find its way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S906U using Tapatalk


Congrats. Way to get it done. Good luck on getting that big buck.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## deerbum

Congrats tx!


----------



## jagen

Way to go tx!


----------



## jpinkerton

Plan to be out on some Illinois public Halloween weekend. Temps are looking right for a good fall hunt. Hoping to make the most of it!


----------



## Thestudent

jpinkerton said:


> Plan to be out on some Illinois public Halloween weekend. Temps are looking right for a good fall hunt. Hoping to make the most of it!


Definitely looking better than this weekend


----------



## farmer rick

Congrats tx! Lots of venison there.


----------



## BGM51

Just had one our friends come by and take out one of our mock scrapes.






























Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jagen

Lol. That's a decent sized bear.


----------



## jagen

Not a deer, but the bird hunting was pretty good today. Although my dog had an encounter with a black and white woods kitty. 🦨🤥


----------



## deerbum

Warm and windy here today, wind is forecast to blow 15+ mph through tomorrow. So just packing up my gear to prepare for the temp drop on Tuesday. 
Still haven't set foot in "my" 120 acre piece since last November. Will take a few half days when conditions are right and surprise a bruiser hopefully.


----------



## callaway71

We’re on the move! Up two spots. Lol

Good luck this weekend. Bucks are beginning to move in my area. Saw several over the weekend but nothing I wanted to shoot.


----------



## Thestudent

Still a lot of corn up, very warm Temps, and high winds kept me out of the stand this weekend. We have a front pushing through tomorrow with a bunch of rain forcasted, then Temps should be more moderate for this time of year. Hopefully the bucks start moving more. I plan on getting out Wednesday after work and hitting it hard this weekend. Good luck to all


----------



## callaway71

Bucks cruising and following does on cams last night and this morning. We had a front move through yesterday that brought much needed rain and lower temps. Got a feeling we’ll see antlers in our thread this weekend. Good luck, guys!


----------



## skylarhagler

Had a kid get sick and lost the weekend of hunting I had planned. Going to be a couple more weeks before I can get back out.


----------



## jagen

skylarhagler said:


> Had a kid get sick and lost the weekend of hunting I had planned. Going to be a couple more weeks before I can get back out.


Hope he or she is feeling better soon! It's no fun when kids are sick.


----------



## deerbum

Good luck fellas, it's time up here. Running low on annual leave so I rearranged my schedule to begin work at 1 pm the next 2 weeks. Beginning Saturday I'll be hunting 16 days in a row if necessary.


----------



## txcookie

No buck sign where I'm at trails cams are showing all sub 100s there's a weirdo that will be close to it. Good left antler dinky deformed right. Same as last yr don't see anything bug until nov.

Sent from my SM-S906U using Tapatalk


----------



## callaway71

You guys are quiet. Hope that means y’all are hunting. 😁


----------



## farmer rick

callaway71 said:


> You guys are quiet. Hope that means y’all are hunting. 😁


I'm hunting!
Warm weather really shut down daylight deer movement. Trail camera bucks are traveling and hitting scrapes at night. Biggest buck was on three cameras two cameras were over mile apart. I'm going out this morning and will be hunting most mornings and evenings. Nice to be retired.


----------



## jpinkerton

Warm weekend in Illinois and today got rained out, so I'm headed home. I kayaked into an area where I haven't hunted before but new it was a good location in the past. Pulled off the classic hang & sit, which turned out to be 99% perfect. Had a beauty of an 8 come through, but I just didn't have the right shooting lanes trimmed. Sits like that are what keeps me coming back!


----------



## deerbum

I was out last night and had one forkie go by. Did a couple rattling sequences and no takers.


----------



## Thestudent

Unfortunately nothing good to report on my end. Shot a pretty good sized doe Wednesday evening about 4 or 5 minutes before dark. Spent 3 hours that night looking and every available minute of daylight Thursday and Friday as well with absolutely zero trace of blood, her, or my arrow. Family responsibilities kept me out yesterday. I was out this morning before the rain, had 9 doe and a small fork horn at about 60 yards before the rain started and they moved into the timber. Been a crap week I'm going home and spend some time with the kids.


----------



## goltzn

First day on stand tomorrow morning. The smaller one gets a pass, with the odd looking rack a decent option (photos may just look weird but looks blind in that eye). Quite a few small bucks and does around as well.


----------



## BGM51

Good Luck to all that are getting out today. Hope to see some Halloween bucks on the ground.



Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## deerbum

No deer this morning, lots of ducks though. Going to leave the bow behind tomorrow and bring the shotgun.


----------



## goltzn

Seems a little early yet around me; 6 different bucks so far the last three days but nothing big. I had some does coming down the trail, but sat at the bottom of the hill in the morning against my better judgement and thermals did me in. Hoping the weekend front helps out, but it’s been nice to get out and have this view again either way.


----------



## callaway71

I’ll be off for nine days stating tomorrow. Weather doesn’t look good though. 🥴


----------



## txcookie

Saw my first p&y in ok today. Dude was 10 yards behind me and following a doe. Big 10 not on my cameras but there's plenty of does so I'm hopefull.

Sent from my SM-S906U using Tapatalk


----------



## jagen

txcookie said:


> Saw my first p&y in ok today. Dude was 10 yards behind me and following a doe. Big 10 not on my cameras but there's plenty of does so I'm hopefull.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S906U using Tapatalk


Nice! Get him!


----------



## BGM51

txcookie said:


> Saw my first p&y in ok today. Dude was 10 yards behind me and following a doe. Big 10 not on my cameras but there's plenty of does so I'm hopefull.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S906U using Tapatalk


Good Luck getting on him. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jagen

Rifle season opened this weekend. One brother shot a basket eight yesterday. Another brother shot this one today.


----------



## Thestudent

Ive been out all morning. I let a small 6pt walk, had him at 8 yards but he couldnt have been more than 2.5 years old. About 10 minutes later I rattled a nice 8 in to 50 yards but he hung up and I couldn't get a shot through the trees. I just moved to a stand about 200 yards closer to where he came from. What a beautiful day!


----------



## deerbum

I'm hanging out this afternoon as well. A little warm and windy but we'll see what happens


----------



## callaway71

I’m out here too. Not a lot of confidence with this heat.


----------



## jagen

Back up in the stand. High today is 39* with a west wind 29-32 mph gusting to 49 mph.


----------



## deerbum

No deer tonight, one cooon scurried by. I'll be in the same stand in the morning.


----------



## Thestudent

Welp I missed a 34 yard shot on a huge 11 point buck tonight. He was within 3 yards at one point but was facing me the entire time so I was never able to draw my bow until he turned. I should have waited another half a second to draw. He saw my movement and busted out to 34. Ive never seen him before tonight. It was a good hunt and a great day just couldn't seal the deal. Back to the drawing board I guess


----------



## BGM51

Thestudent said:


> Welp I missed a 34 yard shot on a huge 11 point buck tonight. He was within 3 yards at one point but was facing me the entire time so I was never able to draw my bow until he turned. I should have waited another half a second to draw. He saw my movement and busted out to 34. Ive never seen him before tonight. It was a good hunt and a great day just couldn't seal the deal. Back to the drawing board I guess


Hopefully you'll get another opportunity at that buck.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BowFlyGSP

Checking in from the stand after being away for a bit. 









Work, weather & pheasant hunting kept me of of the woods a bit til this past week or so. Not much to report. 
Did a hang & hunt with my saddle two nights ago and passed on this guy. He came through four times.










Went to same setup yesterday morning and watched this odd ball breed a doe.









Hunting a different property this morning and have only seen two year and a half old bucks. 
Good luck to all!


----------



## Thestudent

BGM51 said:


> Hopefully you'll get another opportunity at that buck.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I sure hope so, he was by far the biggest I've seen around there. As much as its killing me i have to adult this week so I'm gonna give it a couple of days and give it ago in the afternoon again


----------



## deerbum

Keep at it Nate. Who knows? You may end up tagging a bigger one. 
Had a doe bring a couple small bucks by this morning. I'll be out again tomorrow. So few does in my area I'll hold off taking one until I shoot a buck.


----------



## Thestudent

deerbum said:


> Keep at it Nate. Who knows? You may end up tagging a bigger one.
> Had a doe bring a couple small bucks by this morning. I'll be out again tomorrow. So few does in my area I'll hold off taking one until I shoot a buck.


Quitting is never an option, failure only adds to my fire. This one is different, for the first time I'm not mad at myself. It was a great hunt, that buck played right into my script, and a beautiful day. I couldn't ask for more. 
I just want to get out for another opportunity, unfortunately I can't leave my crew. We are in the middle of framing a large very difficult house. To keep busy this winter we have to get it sealed in before the weather turns nasty.


----------



## deerbum

Had a ~100" 2.5 year old cruise by around 845 this morning. Wish I could have stayed all day.


----------



## callaway71

Nothing new has shown so I took the old 8. Now it’s y’all’s turn.


----------



## deerbum

Congrats! That is a big old bully. I'll be out tomorrow through Sunday. Will likely arrow the first 2.5 year old that walks by then wait for a big one.


----------



## jagen

Congratulations on the buck!!!


----------



## BGM51

callaway71 said:


> Nothing new has shown so I took the old 8. Now it’s y’all’s turn.
> 
> View attachment 7734638


Congrats. Way to get it done. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Thestudent

Nice work!


----------



## callaway71

Sorry for the long read….
Well, I was hoping something new would show before Nov. but I had my doubts. I decided this mature 8 would be my target. Gun season opens in Ky this Saturday. I planned to hunt for this guy all week although the weather was not favorable. 
My stand is in a pinch. Deer traveling through the woods are in range when they pass by. Monday morning I hunted encountering six bucks cruising. No does. Not bad for a 60 degree morning. Had an issue come up Monday afternoon so I couldn’t get back to the tree until Wednesday morning.
Wednesday finally arrives and I get settled. Three buck sightings, no does. I do shoot a coyote though so that‘s a bonus. Can’t hunt the afternoon so I planned to return in the morning.
Last pic I have of this guy was Oct. 29 cruising by this stand. I knew it was only a matter of time. I get settled about 5:05 this morning. Hear something thrashing behind me about 10 mins later then hear come the footsteps. I’m glassing trying to get a glimpse in the moonlight. As he walks under me I can see it’s my buck. He has a bobtail so there just enough light to notice the missing tail. He hits my scrape tree 15 yds away and proof arrives. All I can do is listen and watch through the binos. 










He eases off and I’m thinking there goes my chance. I grunt and snort wheeze and he comes back toward me. Doesn’t see anything and heads on. I was depressed. Texted a buddy that he came too early. Buddy says he may come back. I didn’t get my hopes up because most of times they don’t return through the pinch the same morning. 
As luck would have it, another cam sends a notification at 7:30. I thought to myself here he comes. Lol Open the pic and there he was heading back my direction.










Heart started racing because I knew it was only a matter of time. The only thing that worried me was him bedding up before reaching my location. I’m watching intently down the woods waiting for those legs to come in view. After about 15 minutes I started to wonder. At 8:01 I heard a snap. Looked behind he and there he was coming in the woods from the bean field. He’s about 60 yds and angling away. Soft grunt, he looks and feeds a little. Another soft grunt, he looks and begins walking away. Snort wheeze and it was over. Ears pinned back, stiff legged right to my tree. 5 yd shoot and he bounded off to about 25 yds. Perfect shoot for the steep angle and I knew it. Took out my phone just in time to video him falling. After several texts to my dad and buddies it was time to admire my trophy. The only buck I targeted to shoot on private land this year didn’t have the big rack. He had the dominance and the mature body. I’m tickled with this guy and very proud to have him.


----------



## txcookie

That's a stud buck there. Congrats

Sent from my SM-S906U using Tapatalk


----------



## deerbum

Grunted in a 2.5 year old this morning. Tomorrow the gloves come off.


----------



## callaway71

Good luck this weekend, guys! Taking my son out for a youth hunt. Should be a good one.


----------



## Thestudent

Got it done tonight. I'll tell you all the story when I get home









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## BGM51

Thestudent said:


> Got it done tonight. I'll tell you all the story when I get home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


Great looking buck. Congrats. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jagen

Way to go Nate!


----------



## callaway71

Thestudent said:


> Got it done tonight. I'll tell you all the story when I get home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


Heck yeah! Congrats.


----------



## jpinkerton

Cold, cold, cold in Northern Alabama today. Got on stand, which served as more of a observation sit than anything.

The rut won't pickup until January apparently. That seems like an eternity away.

I'll be in Martha's Vineyard on Thursday for some sits. Looking forward to that!


----------



## jagen

Today is the last day of rifle season here in Minnesota. I'm hoping to get back out to the bow stand sometime this next week. This morning I decided to go chase some pheasants instead.


----------



## Thestudent

Thanks all! 

It was a very long day Friday for me, didn't get down to the farm until just before midnight. joining my brother, a family friend, and his wife. those 3 all had a couple close calls Friday evening but unfortunately her crossbow string let go when she shot at a nice doe 15 minutes before dark. they understandably abandoned their prospects to make sure she was ok. then proceeded to have a rip-roaring good time until well after I had gone to bed.
Saturday morning came very early with only my brother and myself making it out of the house. the temperature was down in the low 30's with a brisk northwest wind. That steadily increased all morning. I chose to sit in the same stand as last weekend it's on the northern side of our property. I only had a 2 doe and a small forkie pass through about 200 yards to my east around 7. With the ever increasing winds and cold temperatures I managed to stay out until about 10. While cruising back to the farm house on the gator, I bumped the second group of doe's of the morning crossing the road. 
This particular area we have never had a tree stand in, but regularly see deer jumping the fence and hanging out in a drainage ditch about a half mile from the road that boarders the east side of our section. Once back to the house a plan was quickly hatched to get a tree stand on that fence row. A quick trip to the closest rural king for a new hang on stand and sticks followed. After warming up on the drive, final assembly to the stand and sticks, and a quick bite to eat I was back out shortly after noon. Setting the new stand. 
The bad part about our farm is about the only straight trees of any diameter are honey locusts. If your not familiar with these God forsaken trees of death. They grow razer sharp thorns clusters from the trunk and limbs that can grow to almost a foot in length. As you can guess the tree I needed to be in was absolutely covered in thorns. 
It took me almost 2 hours to get the thorns cleared and stand installed. With the time now being a little after 2 in the afternoon I settled in to ride out the wind and time. The next hour and a half where slow to pass, the only thing that kept me awake was the texting back and forth with my brother. Shortly after 3:30 I finally had a small buck coming in to my decoy from behind. He got my scent and doubled back to where he came from l. A few minutes later I noticed a small doe feeding to my north. She grazed around for a while and eventually jumped the fence into the drainage which was on my south. While contemplating shooting her just to get my day over with. Just as she got into 25 yards I heard something coming quickly on my Northside again. I turned to look and saw my buck for the first time, he was moving fast from east to west. In a matter of milliseconds he was standing broadside at 10 yards. I drew my 65# NTN and let my 2.0 sevr tipped vap tko fly. The shot was a bit high nicking his spine but because of the angle still severing his lung. He managed to only go a few feet before collapsing. A second follow up shot quickly followed directly to his heart and he was done in seconds after that. This magnificent 15 pointed non typical beast weighed in before field dressing him at 248# and has a gross score of 135" even. While this was not the buck I was after, I have never seen him before and have zero regrets on taking him. All and all it was a great weekend shared with family and friends. I still have another buck tag and 2 doe tags so back to the grind tomorrow!


----------



## callaway71

I think half our team went MIA. 🤣 Come on guys. Let’s sling some arrows.


----------



## callaway71

Thestudent said:


> Thanks all!
> 
> It was a very long day Friday for me, didn't get down to the farm until just before midnight. joining my brother, a family friend, and his wife. those 3 all had a couple close calls Friday evening but unfortunately her crossbow string let go when she shot at a nice doe 15 minutes before dark. they understandably abandoned their prospects to make sure she was ok. then proceeded to have a rip-roaring good time until well after I had gone to bed.
> Saturday morning came very early with only my brother and myself making it out of the house. the temperature was down in the low 30's with a brisk northwest wind. That steadily increased all morning. I chose to sit in the same stand as last weekend it's on the northern side of our property. I only had a 2 doe and a small forkie pass through about 200 yards to my east around 7. With the ever increasing winds and cold temperatures I managed to stay out until about 10. While cruising back to the farm house on the gator, I bumped the second group of doe's of the morning crossing the road.
> This particular area we have never had a tree stand in, but regularly see deer jumping the fence and hanging out in a drainage ditch about a half mile from the road that boarders the east side of our section. Once back to the house a plan was quickly hatched to get a tree stand on that fence row. A quick trip to the closest rural king for a new hang on stand and sticks followed. After warming up on the drive, final assembly to the stand and sticks, and a quick bite to eat I was back out shortly after noon. Setting the new stand.
> The bad part about our farm is about the only straight trees of any diameter are honey locusts. If your not familiar with these God forsaken trees of death. They grow razer sharp thorns clusters from the trunk and limbs that can grow to almost a foot in length. As you can guess the tree I needed to be in was absolutely covered in thorns.
> It took me almost 2 hours to get the thorns cleared and stand installed. With the time now being a little after 2 in the afternoon I settled in to ride out the wind and time. The next hour and a half where slow to pass, the only thing that kept me awake was the texting back and forth with my brother. Shortly after 3:30 I finally had a small buck coming in to my decoy from behind. He got my scent and doubled back to where he came from l. A few minutes later I noticed a small doe feeding to my north. She grazed around for a while and eventually jumped the fence into the drainage which was on my south. While contemplating shooting her just to get my day over with. Just as she got into 25 yards I heard something coming quickly on my Northside again. I turned to look and saw my buck for the first time, he was moving fast from east to west. In a matter of milliseconds he was standing broadside at 10 yards. I drew my 65# NTN and let my 2.0 sevr tipped vap tko fly. The shot was a bit high nicking his spine but because of the angle still severing his lung. He managed to only go a few feet before collapsing. A second follow up shot quickly followed directly to his heart and he was done in seconds after that. This magnificent 15 pointed non typical beast weighed in before field dressing him at 248# and has a gross score of 135" even. While this was not the buck I was after, I have never seen him before and have zero regrets on taking him. All and all it was a great weekend shared with family and friends. I still have another buck tag and 2 doe tags so back to the grind tomorrow!


Good luck. Upgrades are always good. I’m looking for upgrade as well.


----------



## jagen

I got out after work. The temperature on my truck read 17*. I had multiple small does and fawns go past at 10 yards. A decent 8 and a doe skirted me at about 30 yards. Then I had a small buck walk up to 15 yards with a spike or fork horn behind him. I released an arrow but have no clue what happened to it. My lighted nock never came on and the buck didn't really react except to back up some. About 5 minutes later he gave me a shot at 20 yards. That arrow flew to the crease and he ran off to 35 yards, stood there for a moment, and then disappeared followed by some crashing a minute later. I followed the blood trail for about 40 yards before I found him.


----------



## BGM51

jagen said:


> I got out after work. The temperature on my truck read 17*. I had multiple small does and fawns go past at 10 yards. A decent 8 and a doe skirted me at about 30 yards. Then I had a small buck walk up to 15 yards with a spike or fork horn behind him. I released an arrow but have no clue what happened to it. My lighted nock never came on and the buck didn't really react except to back up some. About 5 minutes later he gave me a shot at 20 yards. That arrow flew to the crease and he ran off to 35 yards, stood there for a moment, and then disappeared followed by some crashing a minute later. I followed the blood trail for about 40 yards before I found him.
> View attachment 7738858


Congrats. Way to get it done.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## callaway71

Congrats, jagen!


----------



## jagen

Thanks! I know he's a young deer, but this is the latest in the season I've ever been successful.


----------



## farmer rick

Wow I've been busy hunting, you guys have been putting the deer down! Congrats to you guys, great bucks!
Had a shot on my biggest buck, but mmmmissed. Gun season starts this Sat. decided I needed to get some venison. Wed. afternoon put a small buck down and put up 50 points. After gun season I'll get a doe for 50 more points.
Good luck to team out hunting.


----------



## callaway71

Upgrade….


----------



## callaway71

Well, it was a great morning on TN public land. Nothing out of the ordinary. Set up down wind of a thicket and saw seven bucks cruising. This guy was number seven. He was skirting me but I grunted him in. 10-15 yd shot. 13 pts and scored 144”.


----------



## Thestudent

callaway71 said:


> Well, it was a great morning on TN public land. Nothing out of the ordinary. Set up down wind of a thicket and saw seven bucks cruising. This guy was number seven. He was skirting me but I grunted him in. 10-15 yd shot. 13 pts and scored 144”.
> 
> View attachment 7740146
> 
> 
> View attachment 7740147


Nice buck! Good job.


----------



## Thestudent

farmer rick said:


> Wow I've been busy hunting, you guys have been putting the deer down! Congrats to you guys, great bucks!
> Had a shot on my biggest buck, but mmmmissed. Gun season starts this Sat. decided I needed to get some venison. Wed. afternoon put a small buck down and put up 50 points. After gun season I'll get a doe for 50 more points.
> Good luck to team out hunting.
> View attachment 7739654


A deers a deer, size is in the eye of the beholder.
Hang in there it gets better. I did the same swing and a miss on one stud of a buck, then the next weekend arrowed the most unique rack we have seen running our property.


----------



## jagen

callaway71 said:


> Well, it was a great morning on TN public land. Nothing out of the ordinary. Set up down wind of a thicket and saw seven bucks cruising. This guy was number seven. He was skirting me but I grunted him in. 10-15 yd shot. 13 pts and scored 144”.
> 
> View attachment 7740146
> 
> 
> View attachment 7740147


Way to go! That's a great buck!


----------



## BGM51

callaway71 said:


> Well, it was a great morning on TN public land. Nothing out of the ordinary. Set up down wind of a thicket and saw seven bucks cruising. This guy was number seven. He was skirting me but I grunted him in. 10-15 yd shot. 13 pts and scored 144”.
> 
> View attachment 7740146
> 
> 
> View attachment 7740147


Congrats on a great buck.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## deerbum

Was thinking of taking the crossbow but took my .44 mag this morning instead. Deer ran by at 30 yards so the crossbow wouldn't have helped. The ruger deerfield was discontinued years ago and is now my most valuable weapon- worth $1200 more than I paid for it.


----------



## callaway71

deerbum said:


> Was thinking of taking the crossbow but took my .44 mag this morning instead. Deer ran by at 30 yards so the crossbow wouldn't have helped. The ruger deerfield was discontinued years ago and is now my most valuable weapon- worth $1200 more than I paid for it.
> View attachment 7740548


Congrats. Hope to see you with a bow kill or two. 😉


----------



## jagen

deerbum said:


> Was thinking of taking the crossbow but took my .44 mag this morning instead. Deer ran by at 30 yards so the crossbow wouldn't have helped. The ruger deerfield was discontinued years ago and is now my most valuable weapon- worth $1200 more than I paid for it.
> View attachment 7740548


Congratulations on the doe. I'm sure she'll taste good!


----------



## deerbum

callaway71 said:


> Congrats. Hope to see you with a bow kill or two. 😉


Same here, hasn't lined up well for me this fall.


----------



## deerbum

The DNR was looking for volunteers to sample their deer for pneumonia. I was not aware that this was an issue for deer but agreed to participate. Felt like a CSI episode- photographing lungs, lung samples in vials with preservative solution, nasal swab, and tooth extraction. That along with cwd testing should draw a few hundred dollars of state funds.


----------



## callaway71

deerbum said:


> The DNR was looking for volunteers to sample their deer for pneumonia. I was not aware that this was an issue for deer but agreed to participate. Felt like a CSI episode- photographing lungs, lung samples in vials with preservative solution, nasal swab, and tooth extraction. That along with cwd testing should draw a few hundred dollars of state funds.


Pneumonia? I would think more important matters would take priority. Lol


----------



## 0nepin

Well I’m out of AT jail .got us some more points yesterday.the processor/taxidermist scored him at 141 1/8” gross and 128 1/8” net .I will put a tape on him myself before is put him in the scoring thread


----------



## jagen

0nepin said:


> Well I’m out of AT jail .got us some more points yesterday.the processor/taxidermist scored him at 141 1/8” gross and 128 1/8” net .I will put a tape on him myself before is put him in the scoring thread
> View attachment 7742167


Congratulations and welcome back!


----------



## 0nepin

This is why I was banned .AT is woke now , we can’t post our own opinions apparently.


----------



## BGM51

0nepin said:


> Well I’m out of AT jail .got us some more points yesterday.the processor/taxidermist scored him at 141 1/8” gross and 128 1/8” net .I will put a tape on him myself before is put him in the scoring thread
> View attachment 7742167


Great looking buck. Congratulations. Glad your out of AT jail.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## txcookie

Jagen Calloway and 1 pin great job. Feederhawk lol I've been called worse I love it. 

I've all but given up on a good buck but I've been smoking some does. 4 deer down this yr 2 by compound 2 by xbow. Trynna pull the hat trick now with my recurve. 

Sent from my SM-S906U using Tapatalk


----------



## Thestudent

Nice buck!


----------



## 0nepin

txcookie said:


> Jagen Calloway and 1 pin great job. Feederhawk lol I've been called worse I love it.
> 
> I've all but given up on a good buck but I've been smoking some does. 4 deer down this yr 2 by compound 2 by xbow. Trynna pull the hat trick now with my recurve.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S906U using Tapatalk


Yeah I never thought I would be banned for the moniker feeder hawk , but we live a very sensitive world these days .it must of struck a nerve with the ole moderator


----------



## deerbum

0nepin said:


> This is why I was banned .AT is woke now , we can’t post our own opinions apparently.
> View attachment 7742185


That was grounds for banishment? Seems like an overly aggressive move.


----------



## 0nepin

deerbum said:


> That was grounds for banishment? Seems like an overly aggressive move.


I guess and for 3 month .


----------



## farmer rick

Onepin congrats on a great buck!

Seems freedom of speech is lacking on certain sites.

Is your buck laying in cotton field? Can't think of anything else white like that.


----------



## callaway71

Happy Thanksgiving, guys!

Now go kill more deer. 😆


----------



## BGM51

Happy Thanksgivin to all.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jagen

Happy Thanksgiving everyone! Safe travels to anyone on the road and may you all enjoy time with family!!!


----------



## Thestudent

Happy Thanksgiving and safe travels. I have the next few days off and plan on spending most of it trying to find this guy in the daylight









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## BGM51

Well guys. Gloria's recovered enough from her knee surgery to allow me to get a little hunting in.

Pa gun season opens today. I'm up in a tree stand over on our lease. I'm using my crossbow. 

So far 8 doe seen
No shot opportunity 






























Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BGM51

Little 6pt came by. No shot opportunity. Would have passed anyway. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## callaway71

Good luck, BGM!


----------



## BGM51

Yesterday afternoon was uneventful for me. For the day 8 doe and one little basket 6pt.

Calling for rain most of today. Decided to sit in one of our Maverick blinds. No sense getting wet if you don't have to. 

This blind over looks 3 little food plots. They have a mixture of Brassica, Winter Wheat, Winter Pea and some Cereal Rye. 

We'll see how this goes.






























Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Thestudent

I took my oldest daughter out for her first time yesterday afternoon. It was very quite except I had a very nice 8 point duck my arrow. After I ranged him he took a few steps and apparently had walked closer than I had thought. He darted off to the edge of the field and tried to figure out what had just happened before trotting in to the timber. Such as life, she still had a good time hanging out with ol dad in the ground blind and already talking about next time.
















Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Camp

wow great buck
i also scored on a good need a few day still at hunting camp


----------



## callaway71

Camp said:


> wow great buck
> i also scored on a good need a few day still at hunting camp


Congrats! Can’t wait to hear about it.

We’re in the top 10 now. Let’s keep the momentum going. I love late season. Good luck, guys!


----------



## Camp

173.1/4







TEAM 13


----------



## jagen

Way to go Camp!


----------



## Thestudent

Nice buck!


----------



## BGM51

Great Buck. Congratulations 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## callaway71

Congrats, camp!


----------



## farmer rick

Congrats on a great buck Camp!


----------



## Camp

Never see this buck in the day light
My new hit list buck for next year 

Take me hunting 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## callaway71

Camp said:


> View attachment 7748356
> 
> Never see this buck in the day light
> My new hit list buck for next year
> 
> Take me hunting
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He’s a stud. Did you have pics of the buck you killed?


----------



## Camp

Yup found a few pic’s 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## callaway71

Camp said:


> View attachment 7748372
> 
> Yup found a few pic’s
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That’s a different buck than what you killed.


----------



## Camp

I got like 3 bucks that look about the same Gen line 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Camp

Same Gen pool I think


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 0nepin

I’m done for the season, probably have less than 10hr in the stand this year so I’m focusing on getting my brother a buck on my new lease.


----------



## callaway71

Congrats on the doe, farmer rick! That should put us over 1000 pts. Keep it going guys!


----------



## callaway71

0nepin said:


> I’m done for the season, probably have less than 10hr in the stand this year so I’m focusing on getting my brother a buck on my new lease.


Most likely I’m done too. Doubt I can find another upgrade. Doe patrol now.


----------



## BGM51

Just got back from 8 days up at camp. Seen 14 deer all week. With one small 6pt among them. No shot opportunities with the bow.

Plan now is to head back up after the holidays for the late archery season. 



Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## callaway71

BGM51 said:


> Just got back from 8 days up at camp. Seen 14 deer all week. With one small 6pt among them. No shot opportunities with the bow.
> 
> Plan now is to head back up after the holidays for the late archery season.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Hope action picks up for you. Good luck.


----------



## goltzn

Had a great year and saw a ton of deer; just didn’t work out to punch a tag unless able do a last minute trip and get in some late season hunting over holiday.


----------



## BGM51

Hope you get a chance to get out over the holidays. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## callaway71

goltzn said:


> Had a great year and saw a ton of deer; just didn’t work out to punch a tag unless able do a last minute trip and get in some late season hunting over holiday.


Good deal. Hope you can get out once more. If you have a doe tag, hope one walks in range.


----------



## callaway71

Anyone make it out this weekend or heading out soon?


----------



## jagen

I'm hoping to get out once or twice more, but it will have to be quick local trips after work. I'm also only able to shoot does at this point. Season closes here in MN on the 31st.


----------



## Thestudent

Unfortunately I have not. I hope to get out Sunday but it's not looking great at this point. I head out next Thursday for the in laws and a hog hunt while I'm there. I'll have another 2 weeks after I get back to get a doe or 2


----------



## txcookie

I'm still at it, ive killed 3 doe and a small buck this yr. I'm trying to catch a couple 120 inch 8 pointers but they know the game and don't move during the day. Shoulders are irritated so I'm toting my xbow which I honestly like as much as my compounds. Finish strong guys hunt enjoy nature and make meat if you can.









Sent from my SM-S906U using Tapatalk


----------



## callaway71

We broke 1,000 pts and sitting 547 behind 1st place. We have several guys that haven’t checked in in quite awhile. I hope they haven’t given up. Good luck to everyone during late season. I’m still hunting.


----------



## Mathias

Haven’t been in for awhile. I unfortunately have nothing to contribute and have written off the remainder of the season. Was truckless until Halloween and missed a lot of opportunities at my getaway. Several encounters with a great buck (actually 2) at home, but never the right shot angle/distance.
Sold my bow, have another on order and I’m already excited to see what the new year brings.
Congrats on the awesome kills guys. Sorry for the lack of participation.


----------



## BGM51

Wishing everyone a Merry Christmas and Happy & Healthy New Year. 



Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Thestudent

Merry Christmas.


----------



## jagen

Merry Christmas everyone! Have a safe and enjoyable holiday weekend!!!


----------



## bigelk76

Can anyone tell how to post a picture using my iPhone? I shot a doe and need to post it so the team can got some points. I’ve posted pictures in the past, but I can’t remember how I did it. 
Thanks


----------



## bigelk76

I think I figured it out


----------



## Thestudent

bigelk76 said:


> View attachment 7768994
> 
> 
> I think I figured it out


Nice job! Congratulations


----------



## BGM51

bigelk76 said:


> View attachment 7768994
> 
> 
> I think I figured it out


Way to get it done. Congrats

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jagen

Nice doe! Congrats!


----------



## Camp

Nice work 
Congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skylarhagler

Well looks like I struck out this year. I had a lot of weekends get cancelled for sick kids and a couple last minute work trips so I only ended up getting out about 4 days. Sorry I didn't post any points but such is life. There's always next year.


----------

